# Good Cord Cutter 2nd TV Option!



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this, but Sony's Playstation Vue Service is being offered on the Amazon FireTV devices (since Nov 12 and now on Chromecast as of Dec 15).

I'm thinking this could be cool for a secondary TV in the home with a TiVo Roamio/Bolt using OTA since the FireTV now has apps for both TiVo and PS Vue. You could use your TiVo app for all the recorded local network shows and then have the Vue app to watch all your cable type shows!

This seems to satisfy the "Input One" scenario everyone is clamoring for, no?

At your main TV you could have your Roamio/Bolt and your PS3/4 to access your shows.

They also reached agreement with ABC/Disney, so those channels will be coming to Vue soon as well.

I'd MUCH rather have a PS Vue app on TiVo than SlingTV, to be honest.

I'll have to play with it using my Bolt and FireTV Stick through my VPN to Philly. Speaking of, any OpenVPN experts out there that can help me boost my speeds through the tunnel? I have 12Mbps upload there in Philly and 300Mbps down here, but I always max out at about 3Mbps.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but Sony's Playstation Vue Service is being offered on the Amazon FireTV devices (since Nov 12 and now on Chromecast as of Dec 15).
> 
> I'm thinking this could be cool for a secondary TV in the home with a TiVo Roamio/Bolt using OTA since the FireTV now has apps for both TiVo and PS Vue. You could use your TiVo app for all the recorded local network shows and then have the Vue app to watch all your cable type shows!
> 
> ...


Playstation Vue sounds awesome, especially now that they've expanded their device list.

But you are in one of their 'cities.' Lucky you! It's a small list: Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, Miami, New York City, Philadelphia, and the San Francisco Area.

I'm in DC, and Vue is nor available here. And I don't believe the new devices override the geographical fences.

I'll sign up as soon as possible. But it's been a sloooooooooooooow rollout!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HD_Dude said:


> Playstation Vue sounds awesome, especially now that they've expanded their device list.
> 
> But you are in one of their 'cities.' Lucky you! It's a small list: Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, Miami, New York City, Philadelphia, and the San Francisco Area.
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm not in one of their cities. I can use my VPN to Philly to access it though.  I tried it out a few months ago and it had some glitches, but now I think it's more ready for Prime Time, especially with the new FireTV and Chromecast apps and addition of ABC and Disney channels. I would do it in a heartbeat if I could maximize my speeds through the VPN tunnel to get them greater than 3Mbps. I get 12Mbps when the recordings download to KMTTG or directly to my Premiere XL here, but only ~3Mbps when using Vue or my Slingbox that's hosted there. It's very perplexing to me! 

I currently use the VPN to access my Roamio Plus' recordings from there, mainly my Philly sports. Which as a matter of fact hasn't been working since the latest update seems to have broken it. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Is trick play going to be as good as it is on a native Tivo on the fire tv for both the playstation vue and tivo app? If it's not as good, could you please describe the differences?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The FireTV app works the same as the Android app. You get instant replay and 30 second skip, that's it. And it usually takes a second or two for the video to start playing again after either one. You're much better off using a Mini for in home viewing.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> The FireTV app works the same as the Android app. You get instant replay and 30 second skip, that's it. And it usually takes a second or two for the video to start playing again after either one. You're much better off using a Mini for in home viewing.


That's why I said for a second TV, but probably more like a seldom used TV, like guest room, garage, workout room, etc. It would make it easy to setup with just a small TV with a FireTV Stick connected to it with those two apps (TiVo, Vue) and all the others like Hulu, Plex, NetFlix, Amazon, etc.

That would be a pretty good "all-in-one" solution, you gotta admit, right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FireTV stick is what $45 now and a TiVo Mini can be had for $120. The cost difference is a lot, but neither is really that expensive. I'd still go with a Mini.

Plus PSV is like what $60/mo now. That's pretty steep when you consider you still need an internet connection which is typically another $50/mo. Almost better off just getting cable.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Even if you were OTA only on TiVo and had a Vue subscription?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If I already has a Vue subscription.... maybe. But I'm not sure combining a Vue subscription with an OTA TiVo is really a great combo. Vue has most/all of the locals in the areas they support, and a built in DVR, so why hassle with two devices when you can just use Vue for everything. 

Also I read somewhere that the Vue app on the FireTV is not great. It is apparently missing some key features from the PS app, like a live TV guide.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I thought of that, but in my case my entire family LOVES the TiVo GUI and interface and about 80% of what we watch and record is via OTA networks. That's the reasoning behind keeping and using both. I hear full functionality, including guide, is coming to FTV Vue. Most likely when they implement the new ABC/Disney channels I would think.

You make a very valid point though. :up:


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> The FireTV app works the same as the Android app. You get instant replay and 30 second skip, that's it. And it usually takes a second or two for the video to start playing again after either one. You're much better off using a Mini for in home viewing.


That's a show stopper for me.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, I thought of that, but in my case my entire family LOVES the TiVo GUI and interface and about 80% of what we watch and record is via OTA networks. That's the reasoning behind keeping and using both. I hear full functionality, including guide, is coming to FTV Vue. Most likely when they implement the new ABC/Disney channels I would think.
> 
> You make a very valid point though. :up:


It wouldn't be worth it to me, if it had substandard trick play especially at $60 per month for Vue service.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

I pay less than $60 for a mid range cable package with hbo. How is vue better than that? Not trying to criticize, sounds interesting but the price point is confusing me.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Also how would that count as a cord cutting option? IMO the whole point of cord cutting isn't really about the cord, but the price.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah Vue is a bit high. SlingTV has a better price point (<$30) but they don't offer any DVR features, so it's live TV only which sucks.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

swerver said:


> Also how would that count as a cord cutting option? IMO the whole point of cord cutting isn't really about the cord, but the price.


I would refine your statement a little and change the word price to value.

While I am sure there are families who truly can not afford pay TV, they are not posting here and they are of little interest to the media that seems to be interested in "cord cutters".

When it comes to TV and entertainment in general we are all limited by 2 primary factors the time we have available for it and the amount of money we have available for it. I think part of this "cord cutting" is simple a result of people having lots of affordable options and limited amounts of time.

What is happening now is that many people/families are evaluating the value of "Pay TV" or more broadly the cost/value of various personal/family entertainment options. Some (many?) are deciding there are better values for themselves/their families then high cost cable/satellite packages. In a world of many options and limited time this is no surprise to me. You take a person/family who has Amazon prime because of the shipping, gets good OTA reception, and subs to Netflix and it wouldn't take much for them to be hardly watching any content that is exclusive to their cable package thus making their cable a bad value for it's use.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> I would refine your statement a little and change the word price to value.
> 
> While I am sure there are families who truly can not afford pay TV, they are not posting here and they are of little interest to the media that seems to be interested in "cord cutters".
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. But the subject of this thread is the Vue service which is very limited and very expensive, making it a terrible value for the cord cutter. My cable TV service is currently $59, and I get about 400 channels, including HBO/SHO/MAX. Vue costs more for much, much less.

In terms of using it for a 2nd TV, that makes no sense to me either. If you have a Tivo, why wouldn't you just get a Mini for a 2nd TV? If you wanted to stream, get a Roku and Sling TV subscription. Vue is way overpriced for what you get.

To make cord cutting attractive to me, I'd have to get at least 90% of what I watch today for $30 or less. $60 for 10% of what I watch isn't going to cut it, pun intended.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think Vue would be cheaper if they dumped the locals. The locals charge a LOT for rebroadcasting, and it seems silly to pay monthly for that when you can get it for free with a $20 antenna. Unless you live in an area/building where you can't pull in OTA well, then maybe.

But as you pointed out Vue is not a very good value. You're basically just trading one $60/mo bill for another and getting less in exchange. Maybe it's a good value for kids in dorm rooms with free internet and no way to access pay TV, but for "cord cutters" not really.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

shwru980r said:


> It wouldn't be worth it to me, if it had substandard trick play especially at $60 per month for Vue service.


It's regular trick play on the PS3/4 and it's coming to FireTV.



swerver said:


> I pay less than $60 for a mid range cable package with hbo. How is vue better than that? Not trying to criticize, sounds interesting but the price point is confusing me.


Well, really the ONLY reason I am looking into Vue is because I am a displaced Philly sports fan who wants all my games (Eagles, Phillies, Flyers and some 76ers) and the Comcast SportsNet Channel. I have used Slingboxes for years and frankly TiVo Streaming sucks balls. I have a VPN setup to my parent's in the Philly area so I would connect the Vue service to this VPN tunnel. I currently pay WAY TOO MUCH for my local TWC, DirecTV and its sports packages, so $60/month for the Philly Vue channels plus $49/month for a double play skinny TV with 200Mbps Internet from Oceanic TWC ($59/month for internet alone) would save me a lot of money and headaches, to say the least.

Vue is a good value when you take into consideration there are no contracts, no hardware if you already have a PS3/4 for gaming, can sign up and cancel at will, no BS "fees" like HD technology, whole-home, DVR, additional outlet, local sports network surcharges, cablecard, box rentals, yada yada yada 



swerver said:


> Also how would that count as a cord cutting option? IMO the whole point of cord cutting isn't really about the cord, but the price.


Yeah, I wouldn't call it cord cutting I guess either, but it could be "price/cord shaving".....See above



mdavej said:


> I agree with all of this. But the subject of this thread is the Vue service which is very limited and very expensive, making it a terrible value for the cord cutter. My cable TV service is currently $59, and I get about 400 channels, including HBO/SHO/MAX. Vue costs more for much, much less.......
> 
> .......To make cord cutting attractive to me, I'd have to get at least 90% of what I watch today for $30 or less. $60 for 10% of what I watch isn't going to cut it, pun intended.


See above



mdavej said:


> .......In terms of using it for a 2nd TV, that makes no sense to me either. If you have a Tivo, why wouldn't you just get a Mini for a 2nd TV? If you wanted to stream, get a Roku and Sling TV subscription. Vue is way overpriced for what you get.........


The mini won't give you the cable type channels like AMC, Discovery, TLC, cable news nets, etc. if your host TiVo only has OTA or lifeline cable service.

I am saying for a secondary TV for someone that wants to do Vue service to save money for the reasons mentioned above (save fees) to go along with their current OTA or Lifeline Cable TiVo. Like this:

*Main TV (Family Room, Home Theater, media Room):* TiVo Roamio/Bolt and a PS4
*Secondary priority TV(Living Room, Den, etc):* Mini and old PS3
*Tertiary TV (gym, guest room, bathroom, kitchen):* FireTV/Stick with both apps


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I think Vue would be cheaper if they dumped the locals. The locals charge a LOT for rebroadcasting, and it seems silly to pay monthly for that when you can get it for free with a $20 antenna. Unless you live in an area/building where you can't pull in OTA well, then maybe.
> 
> But as you pointed out Vue is not a very good value. You're basically just trading one $60/mo bill for another and getting less in exchange. Maybe it's a good value for kids in dorm rooms with free internet and no way to access pay TV, but for "cord cutters" not really.


You really just have to look at it as competition and another option in the pay TV universe, NOT as a cord cutter option. Sony themselves don't even market it for cord cutters, so WHY does everyone else try to lump it into that category?  You used to have usually one or two cable options, UVerse, DirecTV, DISH, etc., and now you have PS Vue. SlingTV is a whole other animal more designed to be a cheap "cable" option for cord cutter Millennials, mainly for them to watch live sports on ESPN or something which they can't get via their (legal) streaming services.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah but the fact that it includes way less channels for essentially the same price makes it not a very good alternative to cable. Uverse uses essentially the same technology, IP delivery of video over an internet connection, and they offer way more channels for a little less then Vue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah but the fact that it includes way less channels for essentially the same price makes it not a very good alternative to cable. Uverse uses essentially the same technology, IP delivery of video over an internet connection, and they offer way more channels for a little less then Vue.


Even when taking all this into consideration?:



HarperVision said:


> ..........Vue is a good value when you take into consideration there are no contracts, no hardware if you already have a PS3/4 for gaming, can sign up and cancel at will, no BS "fees" like HD technology, whole-home, DVR, additional outlet, local sports network surcharges, cablecard, box rentals, yada yada yada .............


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I use a Roku and Plex for a spare room TV. I also have a Tivo/OTA in the Family Room along with a Mini and Chromecast in our bedroom. I installed the Tivo to Go app on my Plex server and can access all recordings from my Tivo OTA from within Roku or Chromecast on the spare/2nd TV,s I also ran the HD Antenna lead to each Spare TV for live OTA programming. With Hulu,Netflix & Tivo OtA I hardly miss anything I used to get on Sat/Cable.
I doubt I would invest in another Mini because with Roku I can get most everything I need or want along with Plex to watch all my OTA recordings from Tivo. On the other hand I am less than happy with TIvo right now because they do not supply me with much OTA Guide Info because my OTA is mosty from local low power repeaters that TIVO does not recognize in there guide. I am looking to dump TIvo all together and find a better solution for my OTA recording needs perhaps Tablo or Silicon Dust DVR ? Windows MCE was a better solution until I upgraded to Widows 10. Oh well off subject my point is Roku or FireTV streamers could be a better 2nd TV solution than MIni,s


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

None of these things make sense in Comcast or Verizon land, as they bundle so aggressively that their TV ends up being relatively cheap compared to internet. Maybe for others with internet-only ISPs or ones that don't bundle aggressively.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> None of these things make sense in Comcast or Verizon land, as they bundle so aggressively that their TV ends up being relatively cheap compared to internet. Maybe for others with internet-only ISPs or ones that don't bundle aggressively.


Like I mentioned, I got a good double play bundle from Oceanic TWC where I pay $10 less/month for Lifeline TV and 200/20 internet than I would for the internet only, so of course I took that instead so don't use OTA like I was planning for my TiVo Bolt.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It's great to have options but cord cutters are all about getting tv for free so makes little sense as a cord cutter option as the thread title suggests. 

It is more of an "up and coming" alternative to cable or satellite tv.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> It's regular trick play on the PS3/4 and it's coming to FireTV.


Playstation vue might be worth considering. The only limitation for number of concurrent streams per account is on playstation consoles and that is 3 streams. There doesn't seem to be any limitation so far for other devices according to CNET.

Sling Tv only allows one stream at a time, which is a deal breaker for households with more than one person watching TV at the same time.

The only other thing to consider would be the search, season pass and wish list functionality.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> It's great to have options but cord cutters are all about getting tv for free so makes little sense as a cord cutter option as the thread title suggests. It is more of an "up and coming" alternative to cable or satellite tv.


I totally agree and shouldn't have named the title with the word "cord cutter". I even said the opposite in one of my explanations here which made me think of that myself! 



shwru980r said:


> Playstation vue might be worth considering. The only limitation for number of concurrent streams per account is on playstation consoles and that is 3 streams. There doesn't seem to be any limitation so far for other devices according to CNET. Sling Tv only allows one stream at a time, which is a deal breaker for households with more than one person watching TV at the same time.
> 
> The only other thing to consider would be the search, season pass and wish list functionality.


It has a nice search feature and also "season pass" (can't remember what they call it).


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> It's great to have options but cord cutters are all about getting tv for free so makes little sense as a cord cutter option as the thread title suggests.
> 
> It is more of an "up and coming" alternative to cable or satellite tv.


It's really more of a nothing. At that type of price and channel bundling, it's pointless. People will get cable or DirecTV. The compelling offerings are those that offer shows and movies and programming without the high priced subscriptions, although Netflix and Amazon Prime are just as good to supplement the cord as they are to replace it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Bigg said:


> It's really more of a nothing. At that type of price and channel bundling, it's pointless. People will get cable or DirecTV. The compelling offerings are those that offer shows and movies and programming without the high priced subscriptions, although Netflix and Amazon Prime are just as good to supplement the cord as they are to replace it.


No. IT's definitely not a nothing. IT's up and coming. There are already positive things about this type of service from what others have pointed out. Cheap equipment. Cancel/restart anytime. UI. Less BS.

Also does one even have to schedule recordings? If you don't have to do that then that's another positive.

I imagine OTT services will only improve.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

No you just tag a show as "My Show" and it will automatically record all episodes to your cloud. It keeps them only for 28 days tho.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> No. IT's definitely not a nothing. IT's up and coming. There are already positive things about this type of service from what others have pointed out. Cheap equipment. Cancel/restart anytime. UI. Less BS.


People are either going to cut the cord or they won't. Not some half-baked BS that ends up costing just as much as cable, if not more when you account for bundling.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> People are either going to cut the cord or they won't. Not some half-baked BS that ends up costing just as much as cable, if not more when you account for bundling.


Sounds good. Thanks for the input.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Bigg said:


> People are either going to cut the cord or they won't. Not some half-baked BS that ends up costing just as much as cable, if not more when you account for bundling.


The Playstation Vue service is plug and play and the customer owns the hardware. And there is less hardware since the DVR is cloud based. If your fire tv stick fails, then buy a new one. This also means less clutter. I think some customers might perceive Playstation Vue as worth the cost and convenience.

Consumer Reports says that cable companies are among the bottom dwellers in overall customer satisfaction for TV service. 20 of the 24 companies earning our lowest scores for value; the rest managed to do just a little bit better. Bundles also werent deemed especially good deals, since only one of 20 bundled services got an average mark for valuethe others all did worse.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> I think some customers might perceive Playstation Vue as worth the cost and convenience.


Good luck with that. When the combination of internet and PS Vue costs more than the far more versatile and useful bundle from the cable company, it's a non-starter. SlingTV might be able to thread it's way into the middle somehow, as it's only $20/mo, but it doesn't provide a full slate of channels needed to follow a team throughout the season, or much of anything else.



> Bundles also werent deemed especially good deals, since only one of 20 bundled services got an average mark for valuethe others all did worse.


It does depend on the MSO, but in Comcastland, bundles are king. Internet alone is exorbitant, while video bundles are heavily discounted. I had a bundle that was maybe $30/mo more than just having the internet. It's crazy. My parents switched their phone over to Comcast, and I think ended up saving $40/mo of their $50/mo phone bill, but got Preferred instead of Starter, HBO, Showtime, Blast! internet, an X1 DVR, and the phone service for that $10/mo.

Verizon even had bundles that are cheaper for 2 years when you upgrade a package. They make absolutely no sense, but they want Triple Play customers.

I honestly don't know how they make sense given the cost of the programming, so if programming costs keep rising, the bundles may disappear, but until then, the bundle is king on Comcast and Verizon among others.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Bigg said:


> Good luck with that. When the combination of internet and PS Vue costs more than the far more versatile and useful bundle from the cable company, it's a non-starter. SlingTV might be able to thread it's way into the middle somehow, as it's only $20/mo, but it doesn't provide a full slate of channels needed to follow a team throughout the season, or much of anything else.


Sling TV only allows one device per account, which is a non starter. Some customers will find value in the plug and play, multiple streams, cloud DVR service and out of home portability of the Playstation Vue service.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> FireTV stick is what $45 now and a TiVo Mini can be had for $120. The cost difference is a lot, but neither is really that expensive. I'd still go with a Mini.
> 
> Plus PSV is like what $60/mo now. That's pretty steep when you consider you still need an internet connection which is typically another $50/mo. Almost better off just getting cable.


I have a FireTV Stick, it sucks!!! I just tried using mine again and it's just slow and poky. I don't know if it's gotten some update from the last time I used it. but WOW. It was so bad. I couldn't even stream a Amazon Prime Movie without it pausing and reloading, again and again. Like I had really slow Internet for some reason. I then just went and tried my ROKU 3 and Amazon Prime played perfect! Now if Amazon will only get a Native App on the AppleTV 4.

I think just getting a MINI is a better solution. Why would you want to pay a monthly cost for Sony's weak service, but whatever fee to use a VPN service which slows down your Internet also?!?!?! There's no monthly fee for a MINI. I have 2 Mini's myself.

You cut the cord to instead pay Sony $50-$65 a month for their service? I don't get it. How about SlingTV starting at $20 a month. At least to me that makes more sense to sign up because if you're a big sports person, you get ESPN & ESPN2!!! $5 more get a bunch of other Sports Channels. You have a Antenna for all the broadcast stuff, so extra's, SlingTV may fit the bill. They have a number of small $5 bundles to pick from. Works all over the U.S. and on many devices. https://www.sling.com/


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JBDragon said:


> I have a FireTV Stick, it sucks!!! I just tried using mine again and it's just slow and poky. I don't know if it's gotten some update from the last time I used it. but WOW. It was so bad. I couldn't even stream a Amazon Prime Movie without it pausing and reloading, again and again. Like I had really slow Internet for some reason. I then just went and tried my ROKU 3 and Amazon Prime played perfect! Now if Amazon will only get a Native App on the AppleTV 4. I think just getting a MINI is a better solution. Why would you want to pay a monthly cost for Sony's weak service, but whatever fee to use a VPN service which slows down your Internet also?!?!?! There's no monthly fee for a MINI. I have 2 Mini's myself. You cut the cord to instead pay Sony $50-$65 a month for their service? I don't get it. How about SlingTV starting at $20 a month. At least to me that makes more sense to sign up because if you're a big sports person, you get ESPN & ESPN2!!! $5 more get a bunch of other Sports Channels. You have a Antenna for all the broadcast stuff, so extra's, SlingTV may fit the bill. They have a number of small $5 bundles to pick from. Works all over the U.S. and on many devices. https://www.sling.com/


I agree. Something's happened to FireTV Stick. My kept connecting and disconnecting and losing any internet connection. When I ran it thru my PS3 world it was perfect.

I don't pay for VPN service. I made my own using two Asus routers with OpenVPN on them.

I already said that I didn't mean to say "cord cutting". It's more of just another pay TV option and that's how I look at it.

I do it because I'm not just a "sports fan", I'm a "Philly Sports Phan", so I don't just care about espn. I more care about Comcast SportsNet Philly, which the only way for me to get is using Vue through my VPN. I do have a Slingbox hooked to a roamio plus there, but it's not ideal compared to using Vue. The remote lag and other things aren't as good. Vue is like a merging of a cable DVR and Netflix.

SlingTV has no DVR and totally sux compared to Vue. It's cheaper for a reason. Vue is designed and marketed to be another provider like Comcast, DirecTV, Dish, UVerse, FiOS, etc. SlingTV is for cord cutters that want access to live cable TV channels and sports like on ESPN. I can't fathom why anyone compares them. They're totally different services targeted at different markets.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JBDragon said:


> How about SlingTV starting at $20 a month. At least to me that makes more sense to sign up because if you're a big sports person, you get ESPN & ESPN2!!! $5 more get a bunch of other Sports Channels. You have a Antenna for all the broadcast stuff, so extra's, SlingTV may fit the bill.


Sling TV limits you to one device, so it's only cheaper for one or two TVs. Playstation Vue allows streaming on 3 consoles and no limit on other devices. Plus you can't record off of Sling Tv. After using Tivo, I can't stand to watch live TV.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> I do it because I'm not just a "sports fan", I'm a "Philly Sports Phan", so I don't just care about espn. I more care about Comcast SportsNet Philly, which the only way for me to get is using Vue through my VPN. I do have a Slingbox hooked to a roamio plus there, but it's not ideal compared to using Vue. The remote lag and other things aren't as good. Vue is like a merging of a cable DVR and Netflix.


CSN Philly and the Pac12 look like the only two sports channels that DirecTV doesn't carry. Couldn't you stream the Phillies through MLB.tv since you're out of market? Couldn't you also pick them on up on DirecTV through MLB EI?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> CSN Philly and the Pac12 look like the only two sports channels that DirecTV doesn't carry. Couldn't you stream the Phillies through MLB.tv since you're out of market? Couldn't you also pick them on up on DirecTV through MLB EI?


Yes, and I have. I also have a Slingbox there. The issues with what you're saying is that you then have to pay for DTV plus add either mlb.tv or EI, plus nhl plus NFL Sunday ticket plus nba league pass, etc etc. That adds up costs FAST!

This way, if I just use ps Vue through my VPN, with no other MSO like TWC or DTV, I can still get the few other cable type shows I watch on Vue along with all my Philly sports for no extra cost! just as if I still lived there. I would still have my Bolt connected to either OTA or lifeline cable that I get bundled cheaper with my internet plan than internet alone.

End cost would be $65 Vue + $55 TWC internet w/ lifeline cable = $120/month that includes all my games and sports talk shows or I subscribe fully to TWC or DTV and spend almost that or more PLUS the extra hundreds of dollars every year for all those streaming sports apps. As you can see, it would be quite a significant savings.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, and I have. I also have a Slingbox there. The issues with what you're saying is that you then have to pay for DTV plus add either mlb.tv or EI, plus nhl plus NFL Sunday ticket plus nba league pass, etc etc. That adds up costs FAST!


True. My uncle lives in Alaska and has two 1.2m(?) DirecTV dishes so that he can get MLB EI to watch the Red Sox on his big screen TV in glorious HD. It's a pretty sick setup.


----------

